

Show HN: Freelancers, reduce client delays on your web projects - marcomassaro
http://clientflow.io/?hn

======
stevenkovar
Is there a release date established?

I don't freelance anymore but when I was paying my bills with client work the
biggest hold up was always waiting for feedback or deliverables. When juggling
2-3 small projects at a time, a hold up in one will grind the others to a
halt.

This seems like a simple system to put in place and enforce accountability.

~~~
marcomassaro
Planning to launch late January 2014

------
nofavorite
Can't wait to give this a spin!

------
jaholtzman
this is awesome!

